
A Year of Running a SaaS “Side Business” at Priceonomics - bemmu
https://priceonomics.com/a-year-of-running-a-saas-side-business-at/
======
fuzzythinker
Can you let us know why you build it in the first place since there are over a
dozen apps that do this already? I'm sure yours has features that stand out
from others after you start building it, but what is the motivation to build
it at first? What did you need that other apps don't provide?

